# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απόκτηση Περιστεριών...;;

## Giorgekid

Αποφασισα να ξεφυγω λιγο(χιχιχιχι)και να παρω περιστερια!!!!!τι λετε και αν μπορειτε να με ενημερωσετε για αναπαραγωγη και οτιδηποτε αλλο ευπροσδεκτο(μενουν σε κλουβι?)...

----------


## stelios7

Δεν μενουν σε κλουβι θελουν κλουβες τα περιστερια (κουμασια) τωρα για περε τερο ας σου πουν καποιοι ποιο εμπειρη εγω ξερω απο τον πατερα μου.

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Ριξε μια ματια ΕΔΩ

----------


## douriakos

μπορεις να παρεις διαμαντοπεριστερα αυτα μπαινουν....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο καλημέρα ,πριν αρχίσεις την ενημέρωση να αποφασίσεις τι περιστέρια θέλεις . Ταχυδρομικά , Βούτες , Ντουνέκια και πόστες είναι τα κύρια είδη . Σχεδόν όλα όμως θέλουν περιστερώνα γιατί το ένα ζευγάρι σε λίγο χρόνο θα γίνει ... χαμός . Το κυριότερο πρόβλημά σου θα είναι ... οι γείτονες . Θέλουν δουλειά και   συχνή καθαριότητα. Τα ταχυδρομικά έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις σε καλή ,πλούσια τροφή και χιλιόμετρα με το αυτοκίνητο για να τα πετάς , τα υπόλοιπα δεν θέλουν τόσα πολλά . Τέλος να ξέρεις πως είναι μεγάλη τρέλα ,όμαρφιά και εάν πιαστείς δεν φεύγει με τίποτα .

----------

